# June 1013



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

At long last all is planned for our meander through France,Switzerland, Italy. After a few days at Garda return to Calais but not the same way. Fancied having a look at Nancy. 2nd June until 5th July. 
    
Mike


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Look out for William le Bastard; I hear he can be all-conquering. And he is not very careful with his bow and arrow; could easily put someones eye out one day.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry but cannot resist asking if you are travelling by time machine :lol: 

Let us know what it was like back then!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You might find our blog for 2012 and 2011 useful (well maybe not  ). www.hankthetank.co.uk

One of our first stops last year was Nancy. There is a free Aire just a few miles out of the city. I think it had EHU as well. Nice place.

Didnt like Garda but the nearby Dolomites are fantastic.

Some stuff on Switzerland in the 2011 blog. Fantastic place. Will definately go back there.


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

We stopped on some amazing mountain passes in Switzerland. Also from talking to a local fella slept just in front of a glacier one night. We really loved Switzerland - even when it was freezing!

Check out our blog for details if you're interested. We put gps co-ordinates in for where we stop each night - especially handy when free camping!

www.ourtour.co.uk

If you look at the Our Route page you can see where we travelled, or the bar on the right has categories which splits posts by country!

Wherever you go, you'll have an amazing time!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DavyS said:


> Look out for William le *******; I hear he can be all-conquering. And he is not very careful with his bow and arrow; could easily put someones eye out one day.


Falaise is the place to go to then but he wasn't born until 1028. A great municipal campsite, a short stroll from the town centre, where there is a great statue of Guillaume. The site is below the castle where his father Robert Duke of Normandy saw Arlette washing clothes in the river and chose her for his wife, or whatever dukes did to get the girl of their dreams in those days.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't know what happened last but my last post didn't get through just got an error message. 

Our Tour. thanks for the info. Had a quick look but will return. Will have to a keep a tight brake on our young Nell as shes gets a bit frisky. 

Barryd Hd a quick look but will return for a better read. 

Thanks to all for responding.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Nancy & Switzerland*



barryd said:


> You might find our blog for 2012 and 2011 useful (well maybe not  ). www.hankthetank.co.uk
> 
> Some stuff on Switzerland in the 2011 blog. Fantastic place. Will definately go back there.


Nancy -If you're looking for a proper campsite try Campeole Le Brabois on outer ring road. ACSI if I remember correctly. Lovely food market in Nancy - you can grab a nice bite of lunch there and buy some regional delicacies. Closes just after lunch. I think it's every day.

I am also passionate about Switzerland, but sad to say on my last visit certain tourist attractions were literally swamped by hordes of tourists from the sub-continent whose values and standards were not the same as mine, or those of the average Swiss citizen, I would suggest, which kind of spoilt my long-awaited ride on the 100 year old train up to Jungfraujoch, to name but one.

I do love the area around Lake Geneva, my favourite campsite being the one at Le Bouveret (ACSI) (south east side near French border) as well as the more expensive Camping Jungfrau at Lauterbrunnen (not ACSI but disc for booking online) - beautiful valley, lots to do and see close by.

A tip for those staying a month - Swiss half price card (ideal for motorhomers) means you can park the van up and enjoy half-price travel on almost all Swiss public transport - trains, boats, cable cars, buses. There's a travel guide "Switzerland Without a Car" which gives you A-Z of Switzerland. There are also regional travel concessions available. Swiss Travel Centre London are generous with their pamphlets. www.stc.co.uk. You can get vignette from them too.

Anyone wanting specific info is welcome to PM me.

Viv


----------

